# Costume help, what to use!?!?!



## Effectsmanjdd (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys this being my first post, i wanted to say hi but also i need some help,

This halloween i have planned to go as "The Devil" or a demon, :xbones: 
I was looking into useing the Reel FX Dark Lord Prosthetic Appliance, but after finding no reviews of comments about it i don't know about purchasing it, you can find it here =>

http://www.spirithalloween.com/makeup_character-kits/reel-fx-dark-lord-makeup-kit/

For the body, i was thinking of just a simple cape or black robe, i want the face to be the "focal" point of the costume

For fangs, Scarecrow traditional fangs,

i Have some devil finger extentions for the costume that i am planning on using

I really just need some info on the prosthetic appliance 

thanks aton

Effectsman :jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends on what you want.
This is a latex piece opposed to foam latex.
Foam latex lets you have more noticeable face movements.


----------



## Effectsmanjdd (Sep 24, 2007)

So if i want more facial movement forget this piece? What would u recommend as a demon/devil piece thanks!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Try this page...*

Go here to give you some ideas on how to apply the makeup and so on..has some good tutorials also on how to use these prostetics.

http://www.boneyardfx.com/fxfaces.htm


----------

